

How My Illness Forced Me to Leave My Job and Start a Business - raelshark
http://notthegolfer.com/2015/01/15/year-in-review-2014-part-2/?new

======
raelshark
This is the second part of my long year-in-review post. You can read the first
part about how my health caused me to up and quit my job here:
[http://notthegolfer.com/2014/12/31/year-in-
review-2014-part-...](http://notthegolfer.com/2014/12/31/year-in-
review-2014-part-1/)

